# Ronnie Brewer or JJ Redick (Brewer 3 pointers - 19 of 25)



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Who do you want? You guys need to pack 2nd rounders, L Head and 2005 2nd rounder for one of them.

http://www.nwanews.com/adg/Sports/156337/

One drill Brewer did for the Rockets involved 25 three-point shots. Ron Brewer Sr. said his son made 19.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Who do you want? You guys need to pack 2nd rounders, L Head and 2005 2nd rounder for one of them.
> 
> http://www.nwanews.com/adg/Sports/156337/
> 
> One drill Brewer did for the Rockets involved 25 three-point shots. *Ron Brewer Sr. said his son made 19.*


Terrence Morris and Nachbar are two guys who hit more. But those guys are shooting specialists, so it's quite impressive for Brewer who has an ugly shot. Thanks for the link BS.

I would package Head and our 2nd rounder for Brewer or Ager. Brewer and Shawne Williams are two guys who could move up the most from the current mocks, depending on their workouts.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

(nvm)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Terrence Morris and Nachbar are two guys who hit more.


Do you know how many Nachbar hit?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Do you know how many Nachbar hit?


I don't know if it was out of 25 or 30, but he was only missing 1 shot every 15 minutes. He was unconscious that day, and pretty much solidified the Rockets taking him with the 15th pick.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd pick Brewer over Redick but not because of shooting. Redick could be a lights-out shooter off the bench for us but Brewer brings more to the table and could potentially be a starter as a rookie.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I like JJ Redick more than Nachbar.

Redick releases the ball quicker than Nachbar, which is what Rockets need.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I consider next season as Rockets season. It is time to trade a future first rounder!!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ild take Redick over Brewer only if Luther Head was traded for one reason or another.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Ild take Redick over Brewer only if Luther Head was traded for one reason or another.


I hope we don't get either of those guys??? Trade Lu? for a pk we would get anyway? You don't have trade him for anybody who isn't named Bonzi? Unless frankly we get Carney, Roy, Foye, Marcus Williams, or trade up for Rudy Gay, this draft will be a bust for for us. You already have R Carney working out with Tracy? All of the sportswriters said he would be the most immediate shooting and physical help on defense we need? And he is projected at 7/8/9 that isn't just logical? His size/strength are pluses, you need "shooters" w/ decent form, in the nba that does matter when people are flying out at you?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I wasnt approving the trade. I was offering my opinion as to who I would like between JJ and Brewer. I would take Brewer, but if Luther was traded away to another team for PG, PF, or to move up in the draft, I would pick JJ between the two.


----------



## ClutchCity (May 31, 2006)

I'm choosing to pass on Redick. We already have enough small guards and with the possibility of Mike James coming back, we should take someone else at #8. Maybe if we traded down but at #8, there are better players IMO than J.J.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

ClutchCity said:


> I'm choosing to pass on Redick. We already have enough small guards and with the possibility of Mike James coming back, we should take someone else at #8. Maybe if we traded down but at #8, there are better players IMO than J.J.


We do have alot of small guards. 

Still, none of our small guards can shoot like Redick. We cant simply ignore his godly range because hes small and unathletic. He may not be a one-on-one player but hes smart enough to know how to create shots off the ball, when his man rotates, he has a nice pump to create an open mid range shot. I dont like him as a starter, but I think any team, whether open court of half-court oriented, can benefit from his shooting.


Brewer vs Redick is a hard question. Redick is no doubt a defensive liability, but he is guaranteed to put up shots and make a grip of them. Brewer will be a good fit in that he can pass along the perimeter and do the little things to help the team, still, I doubt he can command the defensive respect required to open up TMac and Yao's game.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I say this for a neat package. 

Ryan Bowen
Rick Brunson
2nd round draft pick

We can get rid of both of them. Bowen has been awful this season.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> I say this for a neat package.
> 
> Ryan Bowen
> Rick Brunson
> ...


lol. who would take that?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jworth said:


> lol. who would take that?


Isiah.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Isiah.


very true. maybe we should throw in J-Ho and ask for Frye as well. I'm sure Isiah could make it happen.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

If the Rockets are smart they will pick up JJ!!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Cameron Crazy said:


> If the Rockets are smart they will pick up JJ!!


I really wouldn't mind him. In fact, I know he'd be a good fit especially off the bench, but in my opinion it just comes down to which players are still available. If Brandon Roy, Rudy Gay, or Rodney Carney are still available then I'd go with one of them. But I'd be happy with JJ if those guys aren't available.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=ford_chad&action=upsell&appRedirect=http%3a%2f%2finsider.espn.go.com%2fespn%2fblog%2findex%3fname%3dford_chad

Can only post excerpts



Chad Ford said:


> The early word back from workouts in places like Houston, Utah and Boston has been surprisingly positive.
> 
> Sources with all three teams have said the same thing to me. Redick is better than they thought he would be. *He's tested well in the athletic drills teams take him through. His defense has been aggressive in one-on-one sessions. He's shown the ability to create and make his own shot against some of the best college players in the draft.*
> 
> ...


*



But after Redick's workout, I think the Rockets see him as a kid who could eventually become the third best player on their team and as a gritty competitor who should be able to step right in and contribute. There's no question the Rockets want to be back in the playoff hunt next season. Besides Redick, Brandon Roy, who's unlikely to slip to No. 8, is probably the only guy in the draft who could play for the Rockets right now.

Click to expand...

*


> If the Rockets don't take Redick at No. 8, he'll likely go to either the Magic at No. 11 or the Jazz at No. 14. But until I hear differently, I think that 8 may be Redick's magic number.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i wouldnt mind a JJ as being the wing player who can nail the open jumper

When yao or tmac gets the double, that leaves a deadly threat on the outside. I remember countless games, when yao got the double, or when tmac got the double, the ball was dished out, only to be bricked by wesley or alston. 

We need that deadly 3rd option, and nothing is better then a 3rd option who can drain the long bomb. I mean look at ever strong team that has been to the finals. They have have that shooting 3rd option.

miami this year = Walker
Pistons = Rip
Mavs = Stackhouse/Terry
Lakers of the early 2000's = Fisher
Spurs = Sean elliot, Manu
Kings in the 2000's = Peja


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i wouldn't trade a second rounder and luther for any of them... 
i saw luther play he looks really good in houston... i reckon keep him and see what happens


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ild take Redick if we can get Matt Harpring in FA.

-edit- 

Orlando pushing to trade up to 6-9 range. 

*Trade Proposal:*

Tony Battie #11 (JJ Redick), #41 (Will Blalock)
for Stromile Swift, Maceij Lampe, #8 (Rodney Carney)

PG: Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura | Will Blalock (41)
SG: JJ Redick (11) | Luther Head | Keith Bogans
SF: Tracy McGrady | Matt Harpring | Chuck Hayes
PF: Juwan Howard | Darius Songaila | Paul Millshap (32)
CN: Yao Ming | Tony Battie | Dikembe Mutombo 

JVG gets his three-PG rotation. Sura and Blalock are good defenders, fearless rebounders, and are good distributors coming off the bench.

Redick and Head are a bit redundant, Head is the lesser of the two but it would be nice to see both on the floor at the same time bombing threes all over our opponents. In end-game situations this should give JVG many deadly options to throw the defenses off. Bogans would be our defender off the bench.

Plenty of rebounding at the 3 spot. good balance of offense and defense.

We get our gritty post enforcer in Millshap and our rangy PF in Songaila. We should finally be comfortable at the PF spot.

Tony Battie and Deke provide plenty of depth in the frontcourt.

Thoughts?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Redick Head ... gotta love it


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This is not a bad idea. TMac to switch back and forth between 2 and 3. I would actually go:

Rafer
TMac
Harpring
JHo
Yao

I gotta agree with TManiAC that Reddick, Head, Bogans is a bit weak as your SG since none of them are starters. Also, Harpring will make up for alot of JHo's short comings. Pretty decent rebounding group to.

TMac 6-8 boards a game.
Harpring 8-10
JHo 6-8
Yao 9-12


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Ild take Redick if we can get Matt Harpring in FA.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> ...


Harpring is capable of playing the 2, so he would definitely be starting over Redick. Defensively I worry if he has the lateral movement to stay with most 2 guards. Extremely realistic scenario, though, and this doesn't take into who we might get with our trade exceptions (Devean George would be a nice backup 3). We need some defensive specialists in the backcourt, though.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Harpring is capable of playing the 2, so he would definitely be starting over Redick. Defensively I worry if he has the lateral movement to stay with most 2 guards. Extremely realistic scenario, though, and this doesn't take into who we might get with our trade exceptions (Devean George would be a nice backup 3). We need some defensive specialists in the backcourt, though.



Problem is that we have limited roster space. The depth chart I posted is 15 men deep.

Maybe we dont re-sign Chuck Hayes. With Howard, Songaila, Millshap and Ryan Bowen on contract. And instead use the TE on Greg Buckner or Devean George?

PG: Skip | Sura | Blalock
SG: Buckner | Redick | Head
SF: TMac | Harpring | KeBo
PF: JHo | Songaila | Millshap
CN: Yao | Battie | Deke

Im only hesitant to start Harpring exactly for the reasons you mentioned. I have a feeling that if Harpring were to start at the 2, we would have the same problems with speed as we did with Jimmy Jackson in the starting lineup. With Buckner starting, at least we have some quickess in the backcourt. I like the heavy rotation for SG/SF (Buckner, Tmac, Harpring, Kebo and Sura are all capable swings to help JVG with match-making). The depth gives us alot of options and everyone outside of TMac is accustomed to role-playing and shouldnt mind truncated minutes.

Jdiggidy mentioned that Harpring will make up for alot of JHo's deficiencies... I couldnt agree with him more. In fact, I would prefer Harpring play 4 than 2 for a small-ball lineup. 

JVG has expressed his need for depth, this gives us a fighting chance against teams like SAS and DAL.

On a side note, I realized how important chemistry can be. Im not so sure that Skip is the right fit. I can imagine everyone lounging together at a bar, except for Skip. Does anyone else get that feeling? Perhaps thats not so good for the team.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> *Trade Proposal:*
> 
> Tony Battie #11 (JJ Redick), #41 (Will Blalock)
> for Stromile Swift, Maceij Lampe, #8 (Rodney Carney)
> ...


I like this idea. But backcourt defense would still be a huge issue. Sura hasn't been a good defender in years.


----------

